# Behind the Scenes: Pepper's Ghost Experience 2015



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

For Halloween this year, I wanted to create something a little extra-special for the TOTs and the result was a Pepper's Ghost Experience. You can see the original post here with the video: Pepper's Ghost Experience 2015

The whole thing is Arduino-Vixen powered. I've been experimenting with Arduino-Vixen powered candles all year and this is the result.

Here is a behind the scenes video I made explaining the basics of the setup:






Let me know if any of you are interested in more detailed explanations of any part of what you see here. I have no problem sharing my circuit designs, building techniques, etc.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice. I love your "glass" solution. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I tried the heat-shrink window covering on a large frame once, loved the fact that you could get a big bang for your buck with this solution. My only frustration came with the fact that the shrinking was strong enough to tug the frame inward, and it stood out from the wall and drapes I had set up to cover the edges. In hindsight I would have selected a sturdier frame material.


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

I would also add that the heat shrink probably wouldn't work well outside. The slightest bit of wind and the effect would be ruined. Definitely only works in controlled environments.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Great video post! Thanks for sharing.

Do you have any pics of your controller?

I'm curious how the PWM pins are wired to the MOSFETs, how many channels you have at 5 and 12 vdc, and your set up using the RCA jacks. 

The interface between Vixen and the controller is a whole other issue...

Thanks again for taking the time to share!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow This is cool. I, like MBrennan would love some more detail about you circuitry. Especially the interface between vixen and arduino and expanding your arduino "Universe" (increasing your PWM pins)


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys! Thanks for your interest. I will work on making another post centered around my controller and the circuits. As for expanding the arduino universe that will probably come in the coming months because I haven't fully designed / tested that solution yet 100%.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This great info Morris.....
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome Morris looking forward to the info... Thanks.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

morrisdirector said:


> Hi guys! Thanks for your interest. I will work on making another post centered around my controller and the circuits. As for expanding the arduino universe that will probably come in the coming months because I haven't fully designed / tested that solution yet 100%.


Got any updates?


----------

